# Anyone keeping multiple rasbora species together?



## ottomotto (Apr 2, 2015)

onefang said:


> I've kept Phoenix Rasboras with CPDs no problem. Rasboras are pretty laid back fish, and tend not to bother anything or eachother. My Phoenix rasboras even left baby shrimplets alone
> They definitely feel safer when kept in larger groups (generally recommended is 3 or more, I tend to go 5 or more though), so keep that in mind if you have a smaller tank.


Currently this is only an idea in my mind . 


Would be nice to see 5 different species of rasboras together. 10 fish from each species. I think 30 gallon would be ok for 50 fish if lot's of vegetation and good filter is provided. They really are small.


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

I think that would be too many fish inhabiting the same area of the tank for a 30 gallon.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

I have a total of 12 Emerald Eye rasboras(7) and Microrasbora Kubotai(5) in a 10 gallon filled with anubias and crypts. They school together well. I use Aqadvisor for figuring out the stocking levers; I am currently at 75%


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

i wouldn't miix macualtus, mosquito or red dwarf- they might hybridyze.


----------

